# Troll



## Tony (14 Dec 2007)

Can we have the odious tosser removed? Even when its lord and master is getting a little respect (or at least courtesy), it has to show up and vomit bile here.


----------



## Pete (14 Dec 2007)

A bit hasty, maybe, Tony? If you are referring to who I think you are - the bloke has made three posts, one of which seems to have been deleted (what was in that post, I wonder?). And confined his venom to one or two of our guys - a mutual acquaintance of ours in particular - who gave him every opening he needed. Hardly an under-bridge bonefest on the Paramedic scale! My guess is he'll back off now.

By the way, what's being said, or Moderated, on the topic of the Late person, on the other place? My guess is, it's all confined to 'vroom' since I can't see anything.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jan 2008)

We have a new one called samspade now - best keep an eye on it.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2008)

The brilliant thing is the abject failure o provide any evidence at all.

There was a recent (and refreshingly honest) visitor who claimed to be here to answer questions and show how wrong we were.

....and then retreated as soon as any points were raised


It simply serves to reinforce just how transparently false and insupportable these claims are.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Jan 2008)

Who are we talking about here? A name might be helpful. Unless his forum name really is "This Odious Tosser"


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2008)

Spartacus?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2008)

I'm Sparatacus!


----------



## Abitrary (27 Jan 2008)

No! I'm Sparatacus!!!!


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2008)

No! I'm Sparatacus ... and so's my wife!


----------



## longers (28 Jan 2008)

Do you really want to see the Brian Blessed one? That's where you're headed.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (28 Jan 2008)

Well, I'm none the wiser.


----------



## simon l& and a half (21 Feb 2008)

there's a new one..............


----------



## Dave5N (22 Feb 2008)

WHo?


----------



## Tony (29 Feb 2008)

Give us a B, give us an O, give us a B......
He is amazing on uk.rec.cycling, it's one long sweary rant.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2008)

This troll, 'softpeadals' - which one of our occasional infestation is it? He's certainly not very sharp... anyway, keep an eye on him, mods...


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This troll, 'softpeadals' - which one of our occasional infestation is it? He's certainly not very sharp... anyway, keep an eye on him, mods...



Or simply ignore him and flag FFS


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2008)

I'm looking into _softpeadals_ but I'm fairly sure I know who he is and what will happen to his user account if my investigation bears out.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Or simply ignore him and flag FFS



Okay, sorry.


----------



## Chuffy (17 Mar 2008)

If you find out who it is, do tell. I'm intrigued... <Edit> The one being arsey in Soapbox on the 'Hello' thread I mean</Edit>

Perhaps we should have a Name That Troll contest? I'm claiming to have nailed Softpeadals after three posts. Is there a prize?


----------



## Pete (18 Mar 2008)

I think trolls just ... happen. It's a fact of life. You'll never eliminate the last troll from any forum. Like wasps at a picnic: you swat one, another comes to take its place.


----------



## Zoiders (18 Mar 2008)

Flange

So called because he acts like something rude beginning with *c*


----------



## BentMikey (18 Mar 2008)

You have a wonderful sense of humour!


----------

